# nas quais



## Lucio Flávio

Hey guys...I need a help...How can I say, "nas quais" in English?
...foi encontrada grande quantidade de polifenóis nas folhas e principalmente nas sementes, "nas quais" a concentração desses compostos...


----------



## MOC

Uma tradução mais literal parece-me "on which" por exemplo.

Mas dependendo do contexto poderia ser outra tradução.

Por exemplo:

"Os jornais, nos quais trabalhei eram de confiança"

pode ser traduzido por:

"The newspapers where I've worked..."

ainda que com a tradução literal também possa estar correcto, não me parece tão usual.


----------



## Lucio Flávio

Thank you man!!


----------



## Karinha

"Os jornais, nos quais trabalhei eram de confiança" (Ta bom)
mas, uma tradução mais literal me parece "in which"

Por exemplo: As *casas, nas quais* morei não eram tão bonitas!

Simplemente pode ser traduzido por: “The houses in which I have lived were not so beautiful”


----------



## Lucio Flávio

I'm thankfull for it, when you need...


----------



## MOC

Karinha said:


> "Os jornais, nos quais trabalhei eram de confiança" (Ta bom)
> mas, uma tradução mais literal me parece "in which"
> 
> Por exemplo: As *casas, nas quais* morei não eram tão bonitas!
> 
> Simplemente pode ser traduzido por: “The houses in which I have lived were not so beautiful”



Mas também nesse caso pode usar o "where". 
Embora a sua tradução literal seja "onde", e seja obviamente, possível traduzir a frase como "As casas onde morei, não eram tão bonitas", que até seria a tradução mais literal, a verdade é que o significado é o mesmo.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Karinha said:


> "Os jornais, nos quais trabalhei eram de confiança" (Ta bom)
> mas, uma tradução mais literal me parece "in which"
> 
> Por exemplo: As *casas, nas quais* morei não eram tão bonitas!
> 
> Simplemente pode ser traduzido por: “The houses in which I have lived were not so beautiful”


 
Yes, you can say that and it IS correct but it's also too formal for normal conversation. For nas quais it's better to say "which...in", "that...in" or "where", but "where" can only be used in certain sentences.

E.g: The houses that i've lived in were not so beautiful
       The houses which i've lived in were not so beautiful
       The houses where i've lived were not so beautiful 

Hope I was of help!


----------



## olivinha

Lucio Flávio said:


> Hey guys...I need a help...How can I say, "nas quais" in English?
> ...foi encontrada grande quantidade de polifenóis nas folhas e principalmente nas sementes, "nas quais" a concentração desses compostos...


Oi, Lucio.
Eu acho que neste caso seria _in which_.
O


----------



## ayupshiplad

olivinha said:


> Oi, Lucio.
> Eu acho que neste caso seria _in which_.
> O


 
Be careful though, because saying 'in which' in conversation can be way too formal and could pinpoint you as a foreigner.


----------



## olivinha

ayupshiplad said:


> Be careful though, because saying 'in which' in conversation can be way too formal and could pinpoint you as a foreigner.


 
What? That in no way applies to American English.  Ok, "in which" may more often appear in written languange, but there is nothing weird about saying it in a normal conversation. C'mon, it's not that formal!
And be careful? Somebody could pinpoint you as a foreigner? What on earth do you mean, Ayupshiplad?


----------



## ayupshiplad

LOL hey you're twisting my words! Not "be careful, you could be pinpointed as a foreigner and be shot" but just that if you want to appear 'normal' (perhaps a bad word choice !) instead of people wondering where you're from, it's better to put your prepositions at the end of a phrase, and not to 'frenchify them' as I would say.

For example, its more natural to say "the guy I was speaking with"
instead of "the guy with whom I was speaking"!


----------



## olivinha

ayupshiplad said:


> LOL hey you're twisting my words! Not "be careful, you could be pinpointed as a foreigner and be shot" but just that if you want to appear 'normal' (perhaps a bad word choice !) instead of people wondering where you're from, it's better to put your prepositions at the end of a phrase, and not to 'frenchify them' as I would say.
> 
> For example, its more natural to say "the guy I was speaking with"
> instead of "the guy with whom I was speaking"!


 
Ok, but the person who posted the question is actually translating an article, so in that case, I think _in which_ would be a perfect translation for "nas quais".
Ayupshiplad, I do appreciate your sense of humor but I can't understand some of your reasoning, i.e. appear normal, frechify them.
By the way, I hope I never appear too normal!


----------



## ayupshiplad

Yes, I agree, in an article 'in which' is perfect. I was just saying to avoid it for conversation!


----------



## Que trem doido

Oi gente!!!!  
Since we are translating an article, and since I think "nas quais" has a formal sound anyway, "in which" would be a good choice.  

But I also agree with Ayupshiplad.   "In which" would be WAY too formal for everyday use, at least in the US.  You could be labeled as a prude or something similar.

Olivinha, I agree with you on the being normal thing.  Normalcy is complteley over-rated!!!!!


----------



## spielenschach

Vou – te dar uns exemplos de frases e daí tu deduzirás quando convém empregar *in* e quando convém empregar *on* – significa que fui à praia. Por exemplo eu posso dizer

Yesterday I was *in* the beach. 
Significa que fui à praia, de uma maneira abstracta.

*On* the beach I fall in love for you.
É uma hipótese, fui com um rapariga à praia e apaixonei – me por ela na praia donde acabámos de vir. Sabemos em que praia foi. É uma ideia mais concreta. Por isso, ‘*on* the beach’ e não ‘*in* the beach’ como na frase anterior.
Tens a ideia mestra. Agora como inglês, irás trabalhá – la e tirar – me algumas teias de aranha que porventura tenha que eu farei o mesmo, se puder, claro

• The phrase "The Empire *on which* the sun never sets" (Spanish: _El imperio en el que nunca se pone el sol_) was first used to describe the Spanish Empire in the 16th century.
• A limit on nonlocality in any world *in which* communication complexity is not trivial
• Guidance on the Circumstances *in which* Parents may Choose to Educate their Children at Home.
• "It's a tinderbox. Patent law's going to be the terrain *on which* a big piece of the war's going to be fought.
• Looking back at a week* in which* we might have had sex with Bret Michaels
• This dispute involved a comparative advert *in which* 3G, wishing to extol the virtues of its own pre-paid mobile phone service, alluded to the service of its competitor O2 by featuring bubbles - but not the same bubbles as those that O2 had registered as a UK trade mark.
•The code iterates through the "progIDs" array and instantiates the highest version MSXML DOM that is available on the machine and returns it to the caller (see below for details *on which* versions ship where). This has at least a few implications:


----------



## ayupshiplad

Que trem doido said:


> Oi gente!!!!
> Since we are translating an article, and since I think "nas quais" has a formal sound anyway, "in which" would be a good choice.
> 
> But I also agree with Ayupshiplad. "In which" would be WAY too formal for everyday use, at least in the US. You could be labeled as a prude or something similar.
> 
> Olivinha, I agree with you on the being normal thing. Normalcy is complteley over-rated!!!!!


 
Of course normality is over-rated! But by 'normal' I just meant 'sounding like a native speaker', but was at work at the time and couldn't be bothered writing that! The thing that I notice, is that it only seems to be Portuguese speaking people who use the style of english that puts its prepositions at the beginning of a clause (in which, on which, with whom etc). Maybe it's just a coincidence but most French and German speaking people don't seem to do that!


----------



## olivinha

ayupshiplad said:


> The thing that I notice, is that it only seems to be Portuguese speaking people who use the style of english that puts its prepositions at the beginning of a clause (in which, on which, with whom etc). Maybe it's just a coincidence but most French and German speaking people don't seem to do that!


 
Well, that could be true. But there are conversations and conversations. I think, though, most of us recognise when using, say, _with whom_, would be frowned _upon_.
O
PS: There, I ended my sentence with a preposition! hehehe


----------



## ayupshiplad

olivinha said:


> Well, that could be true. But there are conversations and conversations. I think, though, most of us recognise when using, say, _with whom_, would be frowned _upon_.
> O
> PS: There, I ended my sentence with a preposition! hehehe


 
Oh ending a sentence with a preposition...you cheeky devil!


----------



## Macunaíma

ayupshiplad said:


> The houses where i've lived were not so beautiful
> 
> Hope I was of help! --No, I'm afraid that was not!


 
Ayupshiplad, what do you think is wrong with using _where_ in that sentence? It's not uncommon at all!


----------



## ayupshiplad

Macunaíma said:


> Ayupshiplad, what do you think is wrong with using _where_ in that sentence? It's not uncommon at all!


 
To me saying where sounds really unnatural. Maybe its a difference between AE and BE, I don't know, but it sounds rather forced to me.


----------

